# Guest speakers for the March 9th meeting of the HRFA.



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The Hudson River Fishermen’s Association has lined up for March meeting two charter boat captains with over fifty years of fishing experience. They start fishing each year in the Piermont, NY area of the river and move north with the schools of striped bass as they move up river on their annual breading run. Captain’s Caesar Argenti and Captain Don Grippo. Between them, they will be able to answer all of your questions about fishing for Stripers in the Hudson River from New Jersey to Albany.

That's March 9th, 2004 at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Lodge in Ridgefield Park, NJ. Located at the corner of Spruce and Cedars Streets. The meeting begins at 745 PM sharp. For more information on the HRFA, go to www.HRFANJ.org. Or, contact [email protected]

All fishermen are welcome. However, there is a $2.00 donation requested for non HRFA members.

New members are being accepted at this time.


----------

